# Can Toro Snowmaster 724 handle end of driveway windrows?



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

So here's my problem- I have a long (50 foot) single vehicle paved driveway. I live in Southern Ontario Canada so we get heavy snowfalls. Which means LOTS of EOD chunks of ice every time the snowplow rolls by. I just retired a 1979 Toro 824 but as much as I liked it it was a complete dog to handle and turn. it handled like a soviet tank.

I'm considering the Toro Snowmaster 724 36002 which is available locally for about $1300.

How well (or not well) does the Snowmaster handle EOD snow and how easy is it to operate to turn? Ease of use is a big deal to me because my wife wants to be able to operate it on snowy days! But I would like some EOD capability as the snowplows are a guarantee out where we live. The Toro website says "Tear through the roughest snow and ice" but I would like to hear from actual owners!

I was considering the Honda HS720 but it feels a little too much like a lawnmower to me. And we were even considering the Ariens 24" Deluxe just for the added power for the EOD issues but have concerns about its ease of use.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would suggest the Ariens Deluxe 24 might be the ideal machine for you. The auto turn steering makes maneuvering the machine incredibly easy for almost anyone and it should handle your EOD pile very well.

I would suggest you check out several Toro and Ariens machines in person and get hands on them, to see how you like them, inspect their build quality and features. 

Better to have too much machine, than not enough especially when the big storms role in.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never used it but it has rubber paddles! My vote is NO.

The Best and Fastest on EOD is a Gravely Convertible. Eats it up, chews it out, tires don't slip, doesn't move sideways because of the 600 lb. weight.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reviews look good in that link you provided , a couple stating it's good with EOD conditions.
My 15yo Poulan gave up the ghost last snow of last winter and I've aged 15 years as well and I didn't like struggling with it.
Age and a bad hip can change a lot of things guys and I know a 600LB monster would be the last thing I would want.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A single stage Toro snow master would not do very well in my average eod.

I have older Ariens machines with slip differentials, as well as older JD with slip differential as well, and will be trying out my new Cub Cadet with zero turn this year also.

I have no problem with turning straight drive machines either, just swing wider ......

Also, most straight 2 wheel drive units give you the option to free wheel one side by taking the pin out of the wheel, and placing it in front of the wheel, this giving you turn on a dime operation.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i am with Ziggy. if your willing to spend that much minus well spend a bit more and get the ariens 24" deluxe. i have also heard the compact 24 also comes with the auto steer but cant seem to find anyone with a price attached to them. the deluxe is a bit more expensive but does have the larger 14" impeller so it should throw the snow nearly as quick as you can feed it. my neighbor had a stroke a few years ago and he went with a 24"deluxe because it was one of the few machines with auto steer at the time. the engine is also a bit overkill for the size of machine but does the job with ease.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The Snowmaster 724QXE will handle a very small, dry, and lightly packed EOD berm maybe from 3"-4" storm, but in my opinion it's not very capable for average sized wet packed EOD. Does a pretty good job on regular non-packed wet snowfall, but no better then a regular single stage snowblower. My suggestion would be to get a good Ariens, Toro, or Honda 2-stage model if you only have room for one machine and EOD is a primary concern.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Ariens deluxe 24 is a great choice, but if your budget allows, you can't go wrong with Ariens SHO platinum 24". Great power and torque and will handle ice packed EOD with ease.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

for the average home owner the $600 more for a bigger engine really isn't worth it unless there is other changes that i don't know of. the 254cc engine on the deluxe is more than up to the job of moving snow especially mounted on a 24" machine. i have a 250cc on a 26" machine and it does pretty good.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i am with Ziggy. if your willing to spend that much minus well spend a bit more and get the ariens 24" deluxe. i have also heard the compact 24 also comes with the auto steer but cant seem to find anyone with a price attached to them. the deluxe is a bit more expensive but does have the larger 14" impeller so it should throw the snow nearly as quick as you can feed it. my neighbor had a stroke a few years ago and he went with a 24"deluxe because it was one of the few machines with auto steer at the time. the engine is also a bit overkill for the size of machine but does the job with ease.


A dealer near me has the auto turn compact 24 for 999 bucks. If I only needed a 3rd machine ! 
iron gear box, 1 piece auger shaft right up my alley. Nice fit and size for many users imo.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

My experience with a Snowmaster 824

The best machine for light/dry snow, bar none.
Super fast and easy to make 180's with. (Quick Chute )
But like all SS's it is out of its element when the EoD has frozen over and has big chunks in it. Light weight and plastic scraper bars are not good here. But if you are the type that attacks the EoD as soon as the plow goes by it will get the job done with a lot of body english to hack away at it.


I also had an old 1979 6/24 too (same as the 8/24 with a smaller engine)

The "Soviet tank" handling description is spot-on
Built like a tank too, very heavy/sturdy
Slow top speed and slow chute directional changes
Low handlebars and an even lower chute crank height hurt my back 
Great machine (esp when repowered) for shorter operators with small driveways. 


If there can only be one machine in the garage the Deluxe 24/28 and Toro equivalents are the best compromise. I went Toro because the local dealer is decent and they dont carry Ariens. Its a draw either way though


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The Best and Fastest on EOD is a Gravely Convertible. Eats it up, chews it out, tires don't slip, doesn't move sideways because of the 600 lb. weight.


They OP is looking for a machine that is easier to operate than his old Toro. 

I think you know that operating a Gravely is like 10 times more difficult 

So why even mention this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting plastic discharge housing mounted on the bucket on that Toro. I will have to do a little digging into its configuration and its access reasoning.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Below is a video of the Toro and the comparable Ariens. 

They might be able to tackle 6 " of light powdery snow, but I was not impressed with either machine in what appears to be heavier snow.
They need to be manhandled and would struggle mightily with the EOD pile we experience in my area.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

That video tells me eod would win in a landslide.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Interesting plastic discharge housing mounted on the bucket on that Toro. I will have to do a little digging into its configuration and its access reasoning.


Which Toro?
There are three Toro's pictured above.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would still vote for the deluxe. i really like that 14" impeller and has a good engine to bucket size ratio. almost anything is way easier to manage than those old toro's. they are just very heavy machines. the red machine on the right is the machine we built for my nephew to use. he hasn't used it a ton yet but he can maneuver it pretty decent considering he was only maybe 70lbs last winter. i think he is finally growing and may be able to do a bit better this winter. i have let him run the tiny red one on the left in the backyard since it is my beater machine and you never know what you might hit in their back yard. all 3 machine in this pic are 24"


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tdipaul,

There is only one with the discharge chute attached to a plastic housing which is bolted into the top of the bucket assembly.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

the housing design was in production from 2003 - 2019 so looking forward to what you find out about the configuration and its access reasoning


----------

